# Attendance records



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

No, it's Ford Field, Detroit.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

dallasburg said:


> ^^ but isnt that the new colts stadium?


Lucas Oil Stadium was designed to put the basketball court at the 50 yardline like the Ford Field pics, but with what looks like a more formal setup with the stands.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

didn't like 60k people come to the Mike Jordans final game...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> http://www.euroleague.net/news/i/8303/180/item
> 
> · 1968 - An estimated 80,000 fans - still a world record for one basketball game - fill the Panathinaiko Stadium (Kallimarmaro) to watch AEK-Slavia Prague in the Cup Winners’ Cup final.


Since when does an estimation count as a world record??? :dunno:


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

EADGBE said:


> Great spectacle and all but how much of the action would you actually see?


The same question I asked myself, both with these photos as with Sercan's post of the Lucas Oil basketball configuration rendering.

A very expensive and technically complex solution would be (and something I already designed on paper once) a stadion where you can construct or slide in pitches at different levels, a bit like the original Wembley plans with the possibility to construct a platform with athletic facilities (running track, long jump etc.) on top of tier 1. That was their first idea for the Olympics bid, as we all know they chose another option: the construction of a separate Olympic stadium.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

NavyBlue said:


> Since when does an estimation count as a world record??? :dunno:


Do you know what *Euroleague* is?


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

the euroleague "Final Four"...thats original. 
but hey, if the greeks want the attendance record they can have it, its obviously a massive sport over there


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. 80,000* Greece, Professional, Stadium
2. 78,129 USA, College, converted American Football Stadium
3. 75,000 Germany, Harlem Globetrotters, at an Athletics Stadium
4. 36,131 Canada, Professional, converted Canadian Football Stadium
5. 16,000 Australia, National, arena
6. 12,000 UK, Professional, arena

* estimate


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Can we make a list for each country?
(no racetracks. Only stadiums and only official sold tickets. No estimated numbers)

Brazil: 199,854 (Maracana, 16.06.1950, Brazil-Uruguay, football)
Scotland: 149,547 (Hampden Park, 17.04.1937, Scotland-England, football)
Portugal: 127,000 (da Luz, 30.06.1991, U21 Portugal-U21Brazil, football)*
Australia: 121,696 (MCG, 26.11.1970, Carlton v Collingwood, AFL)
Turkey: 79,414 (Atatürk Olimpiyat, 31.07.2002, Galatasaray-Olympiakos,Football)

I think our english friends can help us


*127,000 is off. number by FIFA


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Can we make a list for each country?
> (no racetracks. Only stadiums and only official sold tickets. No estimated numbers)
> 
> Brazil: 199,854 (Maracana, 16.06.1950, Brazil-Uruguay, football)
> ...


Netherlands: 69.300 (De Kuip, Feyenoord stadium, 04.06.1949, SVV - Heerenveen, football). 

This was a one time ever crowd. Due to an error the away team (Heerenveen) received less tickets then they were supposed to. So extra temporary stands were erected bringing the capacity of the Feyenoord stadium up from 65.000+ to 69.300.


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

Indonesia : 120,000 (Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, 19-10-1997, 29-12-2002, Indonesia-Thailand, Football)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks
do you have a "exact" nu,ber (like 123,456 etc)
I just took da Luz's 127,000, because its written at FIFA.com

So, if possible a exact number or a official federation site

*199,854 - Brazil *
Maracana, 16.06.1950, Brazil-Uruguay, football

*149,547 - Scotland*
Hampden Park, 17.04.1937, Scotland-England, football

*127,000 - Portugal*
da Luz, 30.06.1991, U21 Portugal-U21Brazil, football*
*127,000 is off. number by FIFA

*121,696 - Australia*
Melbourne Cricket Ground, 26.11.1970, Carlton v Collingwood, Australian rules football

*120,000 - Indonesia*
Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, 19-10-1997, 29-12-2002, Indonesia-Thailand, Football

*79,414 - Turkey*
Atatürk Olimpiyat, 31.07.2002, Galatasaray-Olympiakos, football

*69,300 - Netherlands*
De Kuip, 04.06.1949, SVV - Heerenveen, football

Have to say that i am lil bit surprised by Netherlands


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ Why are you surprised?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Netherlands
Big football nation
The football nation of the 70s
Very low IMO

I think France, Turkey and Netherlands missed to built a big stadium in the past

i am sure they could have reach +100k in the past (1900-1980)


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ Yes, we probably could have had such crowds but the stadiums just were not big enough. If the expansion of the Amsterdam ArenA goes through to 70.000 the record will finally be broken. This expansion will probably take place after 2010.

The new Feyenoord Stadium in Rotterdam should be ready at the latest in 2016. If the proposed capacity of 106.000 goes through, (last I have heard it is most the most likely capacity) we will have a good number in the overall crowds list and one of the highest numbers reached with only seating spectators in the stadium.

Until that time, the 69.300 figure will have to do for us .


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

is 106,000 clear?
crazy 

I think i've found france
like Turkey another big nation who built a big stadium to late
therefore no +100k

Is England right?


*199,854 - Brazil *
Maracana, 16.06.1950, Brazil-Uruguay, football

*149,547 - Scotland*
Hampden Park, 17.04.1937, Scotland-England, football

*127,000 - Portugal*
da Luz, 30.06.1991, U21 Portugal-U21Brazil, football*
*127,000 is off. number by FIFA

*126,047 - England*
Wembley Stadium, 28.04.1923, Bolton Wanderers FC-West Ham United FC, football

*121,696 - Australia*
Melbourne Cricket Ground, 26.11.1970, Carlton v Collingwood, Australian rules football

*120,000 - Indonesia*
Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, 19-10-1997, 29-12-2002, Indonesia-Thailand, Football

*80,430 - France*
Stade de France, 20.10.2007, South Africa-England, rugby

*79,414 - Turkey*
Atatürk Olimpiyat, 31.07.2002, Galatasaray SK-Olympiakos CFP, football

*69,300 - Netherlands*
De Kuip, 04.06.1949, SVV - Heerenveen, football

Have to say that i am lil bit surprised by Netherlands


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

r4d1ty4 said:


> Indonesia : 120,000 (Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, 19-10-1997, 29-12-2002, Indonesia-Thailand, Football)


Are you sure this was the biggest? From what I know, the Liga Indonesia final in 2005 gathered 122 000 supporters. 105 000 tickets to Persija Jakarta and 17 000 to Persipura Jayapura.

Sercan- it's hard to give you numbers other than estimated for Poland and supposedly other countries of the former Eastern Block- there were only estimations as official numbers back then.
For Poland this would be 18.09.1963, Gornik Zabrze - Austria Wien European cup game at Stadion Slaski. 120 000 present officially with stadium capacity of 87 000.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks
but estimates would be unfair for Wembley (for example) 

Can't you just give the highest official capacity?

For expample in Turkey the highest unofficial attendance was the 2nd LEAGUE match between Karsiyaka SK and Göztepe GSK in the Izmir Atatürk Stadi in 1981.
Official sold tickets 67.696
But people estimate 80,000-83,000
So record is GS vs Olympiakos 

Highest attendance at Ali Sami Yen was 1987 (Galatasaray SK - Eskisehir SK, championship match after long 14 years)
35.845 sold tickets and estimated to 50,000-55,000

Damn michał_
We turks are very lazy by publishing the official attendance. Would have expected more by you non-mediterranean 

Italy? San Siro?
USA?
Mexico? Azteca?
Argentina?
Japan?
Greece?
Spain? Bernabeu oder Nou camp?
Germany is Zentralstadion. I think 110,000


is 106,000 clear?
crazy 

*199,854 - Brazil *
Maracana, 16.06.1950, Brazil-Uruguay, football

*149,547 - Scotland*
Hampden Park, 17.04.1937, Scotland-England, football

*127,000 - Portugal*
da Luz, 30.06.1991, U21 Portugal-U21Brazil, football*
*127,000 is off. number by FIFA

*126,047 - England*
Wembley Stadium, 28.04.1923, Bolton Wanderers FC-West Ham United FC, football

*121,696 - Australia*
Melbourne Cricket Ground, 26.11.1970, Carlton-Collingwood, Australian rules football

*112,118 - USA*
Michigan Stadium, 25.11.2003, Michigan-Ohio State, college football

*120,000 - Indonesia*
Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, 19-10-1997, 29-12-2002, Indonesia-Thailand, Football

*80,430 - France*
Stade de France, 20.10.2007, South Africa-England, rugby

*79,414 - Turkey*
Atatürk Olimpiyat, 31.07.2002, Galatasaray SK-Olympiakos CFP, football

*69,300 - Netherlands*
De Kuip, 04.06.1949, SVV-Heerenveen, football


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

Two corrections,
1 -When Maracanã opened it's capacity were 183.000
nowadays it's about 96.000

2- The 199.854 crowd in 1950 final record is an unofficial number.
the official crowd (people who paid tickets) that day were 173.850.

And the official record is *183.341* at 31/08/69 Brasil 1-0 Paraguai WC qualifying

However, according to FIFA.COM:
_ The Final was played on 16 July 1950, in front of an official crowd of 174,000, although reliable sources put this figure much higher. One such person was Joao Havelange, the President of FIFA between 1974 and 1988, who recollects: "There were some 220,000 people in the stadium that day," a figure equivalent to 10 percent of Río de Janeiro's population at the time. _

I don't doubt that 220.000 people watched that match. My grandpa were there and he has the same opinion of J. Havelange. 


An interesting data is the best attendances in Brazil
http://paginas.terra.com.br/esporte/rsssfbrasil/miscellaneous/attendances.htm
there are some missing crowds, but, it's the better I found.
only 100.000 +


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> thanks
> but estimates would be unfair for Wembley (for example)
> 
> Can't you just give the highest official capacity?
> ...


That's what I am trying to tell you.  This is official, but still remains estimations only as the control at the gates in Poland back in the 60's was far from perfect (or should I say didn't exist?)  Even if we don't take this into account, next in line will be series of events at stadion Slaski or stadion Dziesieciolecia that according to all sources gather 100 000. You know how it was- propaganda like this kind of numbers


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

michał_
Don't talk politcial
give me just the gighest number of sold tickets 

leomarx
wow. But 199,854 did not sound like it was estimated

So shoud we wrote 183.341?


----------



## Archibald Leitch (Feb 6, 2007)

Bahraini Spirit said:


> Actually to be specific, the crowd in the Maracana was 199 854.
> 
> Just some extra info: The largest stadium in the world is Rungnado May Day Stadium in Pyongyang, North Korea, and it has a capacity of 150,000.
> 
> ...


Does this place really hold 150,000?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

IMO not
IMO max. its a 100k seater

Archibald Leitch are you from England?
What the official highest attendance in England?


----------



## ramvid01 (May 31, 2005)

I know this lists motorsports and horse racing as well, but it does provide some interesting numbers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sporting_venues_with_a_highest_attendence_of_100,000_or_more


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

*199,854 - Brazil *
Maracana, 16.06.1950, Brazil-Uruguay, football

*149,547 - Scotland*
Hampden Park, 17.04.1937, Scotland-England, football

*127,000 - Portugal*
da Luz, 30.06.1991, U21 Portugal-U21Brazil, football*
*official FIFA number

*126,047 - England*
Wembley Stadium, 28.04.1923, Bolton Wanderers FC-West Ham United FC, football

*121,696 - Australia*
Melbourne Cricket Ground, 26.11.1970, Carlton-Collingwood, Australian rules football

*115,300 - USA*
Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, 29.03.2008, Los Angeles Dodgers-Boston Red Sox, baseball

*96,070 - Serbia*
Stadion Crvena Zvezda, 23.04.1973, FK Crvena Zvezda-Ferencvárosi TC, football

*93,000 - Uruguay*
Estadio Centenario, 27.07.1930, Uruguay-Yugoslavia, football*
*official FIFA number

*80,430 - France*
Stade de France, 20.10.2007, South Africa-England, rugby

*79,414 - Turkey*
Atatürk Olimpiyat, 31.07.2002, Galatasaray SK-Olympiakos CFP, football

*69,300 - Netherlands*
De Kuip, 04.06.1949, SVV-Heerenveen, football


Serbia and Uruguay


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> *112,118 - USA*
> Michigan Stadium, 25.11.2003, Michigan-Ohio State, college football


The LA Coliseum drew over 115,000 for a baseball game this past March.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

done
just saw it before your post 
So, 115,300 is record in the USA


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> michał_
> Don't talk politcial
> give me just the gighest number of sold tickets


I'm afraid there's no chance for that at this moment. I would need to seek historians and spend a month in libraries  But even then I doubt I would find anything better than the 120 000. Simple fact- the communist party had no interest in informing people about the exact number of entries and not all sporting events were admissioned by tickets, not all tickets were counted, so this number seem to be the best to find... especially that it's officially given by the Stadion Slaski authorities and Silesian Football Federation. If they haven't got any number more accurate, I don't think other people would.

Although official website of Zaglebie Lubin (last season's Polish champions) says it was... 108 000. But where did they take that number from? No idea 

If that doesn't convince you- tough luck  I haven't got that much time to get anything better...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Dman communiest :d
I have the same problem for Germany

"Record" is 1957 East Germany vs Czechoslovakia with 110,000 in the Zentralstadion.

Whats the highest official you could find for Poland?


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> michał_
> 
> leomarx
> wow. But 199,854 did not sound like it was estimated
> ...



Acording to the Suderj(government entity responsible for the stadium)
http://www.suderj.rj.gov.br/maracana.asp
It's 183.341

Acording to the research I posted the 5 biggest crowds were
1 16/07/50 199.854 Brasil 1-2 Uruguai World Cup Maracanã [173.850p]
2 21/03/54 195.513 Brasil 4-1 Paraguai WC Qualif Maracanã [174.599p]
3 15/12/63 194.603 Fluminense 0-0 Flamengo C.Carioca Maracanã [177.656p]
4 31/08/69 183.341 Brasil 1-0 Paraguai WC Qualif Maracanã
5 04/04/76 174.770 Flamengo 1-1 Vasco C.Carioca Maracanã



In fact,
the official record is 183.341 (people who paid tickets)
but lots of people in that game did not paid for tickets and are not counted.


Keep the 199.854, maybe someone from Rio can confirm this


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Dman communiest :d
> I have the same problem for Germany
> (...)
> Whats the highest official you could find for Poland?


Ehh... those Turks  It is official, the most official of all official I found, it's posted on the websites of first and only institutions that come to my mind regarding this number  . You may write the stadium capacity or not write anything as well, your call, I'm not pressuring  Maybe in time I will get the exact number (yeah, sure )

If not that game, then there's quite some bunch of 100 000 games, but the problem remains. So what else? writing the capacities of either Stadion Slaski (yet 87 000 is again- not exact) or Stadion Dziesieciolecia (71 008), but we all know this is not true and there was no habit of giving exact numbers in Poland until... now  So what? 47 202 form last Euro qualifiers? 
Except then this whole ranking makes no sense to me...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Michal
why the hell you do not write that that 120k is written on an official page like FIFA, UEFA or PFF


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Doesn't the estadio Azteca in Mexico City seat about 100,000?

I also have another record here for US-Olympic stats: *101,799 at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena for the 1984 final Brazil-France football game of the LA Olympics - 8/11/84 *-- one of the highest for an Olympic event. (France won.)

source: Olympic Retrospective: the Games of Los Angeles


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Michal
> why the hell you do not write that that 120k is written on an official page like FIFA, UEFA or PFF


Maybe because it isn't?  PFF is shit and I didn't find anything about this at UEFA or FIFA...
It was at the Silesian FF (regional part of PFF/PZPN) website and at the stadium authority one, nobody else writes about it  Do what you wish


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

The unofficial record for a game in the US is around 120,000 to see a Notre Dame/ Army game in 1928


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

th record for Canada is the 1976 Olympics Men's Football gold-medal game between East Germany and Poland. 72 000.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Indianapolis Motor Speed way has had more then 400,000. I dont see anything getting near that.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

no racetrakcs 

Canadian Chocho
do you have a exact number?

Sorry Michal, would be unfair for other countries


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

en1044 said:


> The unofficial record for a game in the US is around 120,000 to see a Notre Dame/ Army game in 1928


Yea, Soldier Field in Chicago. Actually Soldier Field hosted a high school prep game in 1937 Austin vs. Leo which was reported to be over 120,000. The most Soldier Field ever (not sport related) held was 250,000 for the Catholic Church's Marian Year Tribute in 1954(from Wiki).


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

378,952 - Atlantis v. Minoa football game, 04/01/72 B.C., at the Atlantis Municpal Stadium, Atlantis City, Atlanta section, Atlantis. 

source: Discovery Channel.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

carlspannard said:


> Don't want to be pedantic but it's Croke not Coke Park.


It _should_ be Coke park! That would be a laugh.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

rover3 said:


> 378,952 - Atlantis v. Minoa football game, 04/01/72 B.C., at the Atlantis Municpal Stadium, Atlantis City, Atlanta section, Atlantis.
> 
> source: Discovery Channel.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

rover3 said:


> 378,952 - Atlantis v. Minoa football game, 04/01/72 B.C., at the Atlantis Municpal Stadium, Atlantis City, Atlanta section, Atlantis.
> 
> source: Discovery Channel.


sorry for my ignorance but what country is this? Or is the lost city this guy is talking about?


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

He's joking about the lost city of Atlantis.

Anyway, why is the Brazilian attendance being counted as fact when it previously stated as not being so earlier in this thread? I thought it was official attendance and not estimates.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

One thing I know for sure is that over 400 people were killed in a crush in the early 1980s at Moscow's Luzhniki stadium and it was covered up to the extent even the players playing that night had no idea it occured. The Soviet officials at that time covered the whole event up, threatening the families of the fallen to keep quiet.

The greatest tragedy in a stadium was in Moscow.

Largest crowds were at Stadio Circus Maximus in Rome.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

cinosanap said:


> He's joking about the lost city of Atlantis.
> 
> Anyway, why is the Brazilian attendance being counted as fact when it previously stated as not being so earlier in this thread? I thought it was official attendance and not estimates.


my fault


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

*183,341 - Brazil *
Maracana, 31.08.1969, Brazil-Paraguay, football

*149,547 - Scotland*
Hampden Park, 17.04.1937, Scotland-England, football

*127,000 - Portugal*
da Luz, 30.06.1991, U21 Portugal-U21Brazil, football*
*official FIFA number

*126,047 - England*
Wembley Stadium, 28.04.1923, Bolton Wanderers FC-West Ham United FC, football

*124,000 - Spain*
Estádio Santiago Bernabéu, 30.05.1957, Real Madrid CF-ACF Fiorentina, football*
* according to FA and Stadionwelt magazine 

*121,696 - Australia*
Melbourne Cricket Ground, 26.11.1970, Carlton-Collingwood, Australian rules football

*119,853 - Mexico*
Estadio Azteca, 07.07.1968, Mexico-Brazil, football

*115,300 - USA*
Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, 29.03.2008, Los Angeles Dodgers-Boston Red Sox, baseball

*96,070 - Serbia*
Stadion Crvena Zvezda, 23.04.1973, FK Crvena Zvezda-Ferencvárosi TC, football

*93,000 - Uruguay*
Estadio Centenario, 27.07.1930, Uruguay-Yugoslavia, football*
*official FIFA number

*90,726 - Austria*
Ernst Happel Stadion, 30.10.1960, Austria-Spain, football

*90,556 - Ireland*
Croke Park, 24.09.1961, Offaly-Down, All-Ireland Senior Football 

*88,083 - Indonesia*
Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, 18.07.2007, Indonesia-South Korea, football

*85,268 - Chile*
Estadio Nacional, 29.12.1962, CF Universidad de Chile-CD Universidad Católica, football

*80,430 - France*
Stade de France, 20.10.2007, South Africa-England, rugby

*79,414 - Turkey*
Atatürk Olimpiyat, 31.07.2002, Galatasaray SK-Olympiakos CFP, football

*75,263 - Greece*
Olympiakó Spýros Loúis, 03.11.1983, Olympiacos CFP-Hamburger SV, football

*74,576 - Wales*
Millenium Stadium, 09.02.2008, Wales-Scotland, Rugby

*71,617 - Canada*
Olympic Stadium , 31.07.1976, East Germany-Poland, football

*69,300 - Netherlands*
De Kuip, 04.06.1949, SVV-Heerenveen, football

*64,073 - Belgium *
Heizel Stadion, 06.03.1963, RSC Anderlecht-Dundee United FC, football

*62,471 - Switzerland*
Wankdorfstadion, 04.07.1954, Germany-Hungary, football

*42,099 - Denmark*
Parken, 08.10.2005, Denmark-Greece, football


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Now seriously -- the Philippines' might be that "Thrilla in Manila" (the Ali - Foreman?) fight. I think that was around 1974. The Araneta Coliseum there normally holds 15,000. But I don't know what it is in Boxing configuration.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

cinosanap said:


> He's joking about the lost city of Atlantis.
> 
> Anyway, why is the Brazilian attendance being counted as fact when it previously stated as not being so earlier in this thread? I thought it was official attendance and not estimates.


In fact, as sercan said, the number 199,854 does not sound like it's estimated. But I didn't find any official sources acusing how they count that nunber. In Brazil x Uruguai, at least 173.000 people were in the stadium.(those paid tickets). And lots of people entered for free. The 183.000 record is the official record for paying people.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Indianapolis Motor Speedway had already received half a million people, so I think this beats all others.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Car racing doesnt count because it is an open structures, they are not stadiums.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

larsul said:


> Car racing doesnt count because it is an open structures, they are not stadiums.


i definitely consider this a stadium


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

We coul make 3 groups

racetracks
stadiums
arenas


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

en1044 said:


> i definitely consider this a stadium


well, it's really a modern-day Circus Maximus. And that's why they are called raceways rather than stadia or arena. I know it's I say potato, you say poteytoe...but sercan started this thread. 

I guess if someone else started another thread to allow for raceways, etc., then he would have the moral prerogative to dictate the new terms!!  :lol:

Anyway, car-racing is such a stupid, environment-raping activity that I wish it would be banned.


----------



## Indiana Jones (May 1, 2005)

I've seen a handful of people claim Bristol doesn't qualify as a stadium because it has a racing track. It clearly is a stadium and should be the US attendance record of 160,000.

This isn't a stadium, it has a track.










But now it is a stadium!










It's not my thread and Sercan can include what he likes. I just don't understand why Bristol isn't a stadium. I still love the thread btw .


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^

Where's this Bristol stadium? Connecticut?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

rover3 said:


> well, it's really a modern-day Circus Maximus. And that's why they are called raceways rather than stadia or arena. I know it's I say potato, you say poteytoe...but sercan started this thread.
> 
> I guess if someone else started another thread to allow for raceways, etc., then he would have the moral prerogative to dictate the new terms!!  :lol:
> 
> Anyway, car-racing is such a stupid, environment-raping activity that I wish it would be banned.


Well if they had gone ahead and held a football game there like they were going to would people consider it then?

And yes its stupid, but it brings in soooooo much money its ridiculous. probably because it has more sponsors than all the other sports combined.

And for me, its more like i say potato, you say pahtahtoe :lol:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

rover3 said:


> ^^
> 
> Where's this Bristol stadium? Connecticut?


Tennessee, near the VA border


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Racetrakcs would be unfair IMO, because they have a bigger infield.
Itls like adding arenas into the list

~ all stadiums have got the same infield measures

BTW, i did not started the thread


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

69,300 - Netherlands
De Kuip, 04.06.1949, SVV-Heerenveen, football

This is impossible to be correct.SVV? Heerenveen? De Kuip. I cannot imagine this to be hounest.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

skaP187 said:


> 69,300 - Netherlands
> De Kuip, 04.06.1949, SVV-Heerenveen, football
> 
> This is impossible to be correct.SVV? Heerenveen? De Kuip. I cannot imagine this to be hounest.


Better believe it because it is true.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ChryZ said:


> *70,435 - Finland*
> Olympic Stadium Helsinki, 19.07.1952, Opening ceremony of the 1952 Summer Olympics
> http://www.stadion.fi/index.php?lang=en&areaid=historia


What's the attendance record to watch a sport as opposed to a ceremony? I believe the Canadian figure for the opening ceremony of the 1976 Olympics was higher than the Canadian record to watch a sport. Shouldn't we limit this to attendance records to watch sports?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

True. Sport game would be mabye better.

We need a new Finland one


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

ChryZ said:


> *1,100 - Andorra* (???)
> Estadi Communal, 08.09.1999, Andorra - Russia, football
> http://www.rsssf.com/tablesa/ando-intres.html
> 
> ...



Surely it isnt. A basketball team from Andorra played in Spanish League in mid-90s. I think the arena was around 5000

In fact in ACB database you can see lots of matches with more than 1100 people in Andorra

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB40192.php
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB40213.php
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB40009.php

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB39389.php I suppose this one to be the highest, versus FC Barcelona in ACB Playoff 94-95


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> What's the attendance record to watch a sport as opposed to a ceremony? I believe the Canadian figure for the opening ceremony of the 1976 Olympics was higher than the Canadian record to watch a sport. Shouldn't we limit this to attendance records to watch sports?


The attendance record to watch a sport is held by the last match of the soccer World Cup 1950, at Rio De Janeiro, Brazil. Venue: Maracana Stadium. Match: Brazil 1 v. Uruguay 2. Attendance: A little over 200,000.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Kazurro thanks, but was it played in a stadium?

Shoukd we count? sports hall attendances?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Kazurro thanks, but was it played in a stadium?

Should we count sports hall attendances?


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> Kazurro thanks, but was it played in a stadium?
> 
> Shoukd we count? sports hall attendances?


Was played in Poliesportiu Andorra

http://www.andorra2005.ad/ca/jocs05/seus/Andorra/poliesportiu.aspx

I dunno if we must count it. But i'm sure is the biggest sport stadium or arena in Andorra, nowayadays there are plans in Andorra of building a new football stadium because of Comunal being too small

PS: The arena *nowadays *is 4000, not 5000.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

salaverryo said:


> The attendance record to watch a sport is held by the last match of the soccer World Cup 1950, at Rio De Janeiro, Brazil. Venue: Maracana Stadium. Match: Brazil 1 v. Uruguay 2. Attendance: A little over 200,000.


This was concerning the figure for Finland, not the world.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Kazurro said:


> Was played in Poliesportiu Andorra
> 
> http://www.andorra2005.ad/ca/jocs05/seus/Andorra/poliesportiu.aspx
> 
> ...


DOu you have an exact number of the match?


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

ACB webpage says 4400. I dunno if that's the match which most attenande. But I suppose so because it is the most important match played by Andorra in ACB League

Festina Andorra-FC Barcelona, 4400 1st round ACB Playoff, 20-04-1995 (Basketball)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn, how could i wrote this wrong. Millennium was our year

*183,341 - Brazil *
Maracana, 31.08.1969, Brazil-Paraguay, football

*149,547 - Scotland*
Hampden Park, 17.04.1937, Scotland-England, football

*127,000 - Portugal*
da Luz, 30.06.1991, U21 Portugal-U21Brazil, football*
*official FIFA number

*126,047 - England*
Wembley Stadium, 28.04.1923, Bolton Wanderers FC-West Ham United FC, football

*124,000 - Spain*
Estádio Santiago Bernabéu, 30.05.1957, Real Madrid CF-ACF Fiorentina, football*
* according to FA and Stadionwelt magazine 

*121,696 - Australia*
Melbourne Cricket Ground, 26.11.1970, Carlton-Collingwood, Australian rules football

*119,853 - Mexico*
Estadio Azteca, 07.07.1968, Mexico-Brazil, football

*115,300 - USA*
Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, 29.03.2008, Los Angeles Dodgers-Boston Red Sox, baseball

*102,358 - Russia*
13.10.1963, Luzhniki Stadium, USSR - Italy, football

*97,553 - Germany*
Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion, 22.11.1950, Germany-Switzerland, football

*96,070 - Serbia*
Stadion Crvena Zvezda, 23.04.1973, FK Crvena Zvezda-Ferencvárosi TC, football

*93,000 - Uruguay*
Estadio Centenario, 27.07.1930, Uruguay-Yugoslavia, football*
*official FIFA number

*90,726 - Austria*
Ernst Happel Stadion, 30.10.1960, Austria-Spain, football

*90,556 - Ireland*
Croke Park, 24.09.1961, Offaly-Down, All-Ireland Senior Football 

*88,083 - Indonesia*
Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, 18.07.2007, Indonesia-South Korea, football

*85,268 - Chile*
Estadio Nacional, 29.12.1962, CF Universidad de Chile-CD Universidad Católica, football

*80,430 - France*
Stade de France, 20.10.2007, South Africa-England, rugby

*79,414 - Turkey*
Atatürk Olimpiyat, 31.07.2002, Galatasaray SK-Olympiakos CFP, football

*78,481 - Hungary*
Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 27.09.1959, Hungary-USSR, football

*75,263 - Greece*
Olympiakó Spýros Loúis, 03.11.1983, Olympiacos CFP-Hamburger SV, football

*74,576 - Wales*
Millennium Stadium, 09.02.2008, Wales-Scotland, Rugby

*72,762 - Romania*
Stadionul Lia Manoliu , 25.11.1962, Romania-Spain, football

*71,617 - Canada*
Olympic Stadium , 31.07.1976, East Germany-Poland, football

*71,469 - Poland*
Stadion Śląski, 28.06.1958, Poland-Spain, football

*70,435 - Finland*
Olympic Stadium Helsinki, 19.07.1952, Opening ceremony of the 1952 Summer Olympics 

*69,300 - Netherlands*
De Kuip, 04.06.1949, SVV-Heerenveen, football

*64,073 - Belgium *
Heizel Stadion, 06.03.1963, RSC Anderlecht-Dundee United FC, football

*62,471 - Switzerland*
Wankdorfstadion, 04.07.1954, Germany-Hungary, football

*58,420 - Northern Ireland*
Windsor Park, 06.10.1956, Northern Ireland-England, football

*52,943 - Sweden*
Råsunda Stadium, 26.09.1965, Sweden-Germany, football

*42,099 - Denmark*
Parken, 08.10.2005, Denmark-Greece, football

*23,043 - Cyprus*
GSP Stadium, 07.12.2002, APOEL-AC Omonia, football

*20,204 - Iceland*
Laugardalsvöllur, 18.08.2004, Iceland-Italy, football

*35,102 - Malta*
Ta' Qali Stadium, 16.12.1984, Malta-West Germany, football

*18,000 - Albania*
Qemal Stafa, 28.03.2001, Albania - England, football*
* official FIFA number

*8,054 - Luxemburg*
Stade Josy Barthel, 14.10.1998, Luxemburg-England, football

*5,917 - Faroe Islands*
Torsvollur, 08.09.2004, Faroe Islands-France, football

*6,021 - Liechtenstein*
Rheinpark Stadion, 06.09.2008, Liechtenstein-Germany, football

*5,019 - San Marino*
Stadio di Serravalle, 06.09.2006, San Marino-Germany, football

*4,400 - Andorra*
Poliesportiu d'Andorra, 20.04.1995, Festina Andorra-FC Barcelona, basketball


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

> 72,762 - Romania
> Stadionul Lia Manoliu , 25.11.1962, Romania-Spain, football


 My grandfather told me in his wide encyclopedia of games he has been to that it's not Romania-Spain in 1962 and most probably Romania-Italy in 1983 for the national team. 
For sure, Dinamo Bucharest-Galatasaray Istanbul in 1956 has Romania's European Cups Record attendance with 85.000 people on the first game played by a Romanian team in the ECC. While the number at Romania-Spain also a 3-1 was more close to 80.000 and a bit more at Romania-Italy 1-0.
Unofficially...in the summer time in Bucharest there were played some games between Dinamo, Steaua, Progesul and Sportul. Because it was summer time and the weather perfect, people in vacation during the harsh communist years at a Dinamo-Sportul games some people tell me there was not enough space in the stands ( with no seats ) for all the people to stay so they occupied the athletics track and the number might have been around 100.000.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> do you have an exact number?


This was before attendances were published, infact this year is the first time they have been published from the league was started back in 1891.

Attendances were kept in house and within the Association.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Paul the Gunner said:


> My grandfather told me in his wide encyclopedia of games he has been to that it's not Romania-Spain in 1962 and most probably Romania-Italy in 1983 for the national team.
> For sure, Dinamo Bucharest-Galatasaray Istanbul in 1956 has Romania's European Cups Record attendance with 85.000 people on the first game played by a Romanian team in the ECC. While the number at Romania-Spain also a 3-1 was more close to 80.000 and a bit more at Romania-Italy 1-0.
> Unofficially...in the summer time in Bucharest there were played some games between Dinamo, Steaua, Progesul and Sportul. Because it was summer time and the weather perfect, people in vacation during the harsh communist years at a Dinamo-Sportul games some people tell me there was not enough space in the stands ( with no seats ) for all the people to stay so they occupied the athletics track and the number might have been around 100.000.


So 72,762 was 1983 ROM-ITA?


----------



## StigJ (Mar 3, 2008)

The numbers for DK: 42,099 - Denmark Parken, 08.10.2005, Denmark-Greece, football only fits the new Parken.
In the old Parken, 55.000 were easily surpassed. I couldn’t find the actual numbers, but I know that I have seen record numbers in the region of 60.000+


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Could you maybe find an exact number?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

80,430 - France
Stade de France, 20.10.2007, South Africa-England, rugby

That sounds quite low for France.


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

2005 Iran vs Japan 120,000
1997 Iran vs Australlia 120,000
2001 Iran vs Saudi 120,000


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

MS20 said:


> Going against what the topic creator wanted, can't help but put the highest attended football match of all time:
> 
> 199,854 - Brazil vs Uruguay - 1950 WC final.
> 
> As for this century, yeah as you said probably the Azteca, which holds 105,000 I think.


Makes you wonder how they managed that without half of them getting crushed to death. They certainly couldn't do that in the Maracana now, despite the basic structure of the stadium being the same. Officially it only holds 88,992 now (according to fussballtempel.net).

By the way, most of that crowd went home disappointed because Uruaguay won. An omen for 2014 perhaps...?


----------



## Moskov (Apr 17, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> *
> 49,976 - Bulgaria
> Vasil Levski, 11.11.1987, Bulgaria-Scottland, football
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

jandeczentar said:


> Makes you wonder how they managed that without half of them getting crushed to death. They certainly couldn't do that in the Maracana now, despite the basic structure of the stadium being the same. Officially it only holds 88,992 now (according to fussballtempel.net).
> 
> By the way, most of that crowd went home disappointed because Uruaguay won. An omen for 2014 perhaps...?


The first event held at the stadium was the FA Cup final on 28 April 1923 between Bolton Wanderers and West Ham United. This is known as the White Horse Final. Such was the eagerness of fans and casual observers to attend the final at the new national stadium that vast numbers of people crammed through the 104 turnstiles into the stadium, far exceeding its official 127,000 capacity. The crowds overflowed onto the pitch as there was no room on the terraces. *Estimates of the number of fans in attendance range from 240,000 to well over 300,000. It is estimated that another 60,000 were locked outside the gates. *The FA were forced to refund 10% of the total gate money to fans unable to reach the terraces. The White Horse Final has the highest ever unofficial "non-racing" sports attendance in the world, which is very unlikely to be broken in the near future. (This claim, however, is disputed, as the Maracana held (officially) 199,854 fans for the decisive match of the 1950 World Cup between Brazil and Uruguay.)


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> Rugby League: *90,414* - Newcastle Knights v Parramatta Eels, Stadium Australia, 30 September 2001


erm....the world record for a RL game is 107,999 for the 1999 NRL grand final @ the sydney olympic stadium..this beat the previous record of 102,569 set at odsal stadium in 1954










though many believe the actual attendance to be more than 120,000


----------



## mossimoh (Feb 20, 2009)

121, 696 at Melbourne's MCG for the 1970 AFL Grand Final between Carlton and Collingwood. 
Rugby Union record is 109, 874 at Sydney's Stadium Australia in 2000. 
The Rugby League record is as Spud said in the previous post and the Melbourne Olympics had 104,400 in 1956.


----------



## mossimoh (Feb 20, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> ^^ Wrong century.


Sorry, just read the older posts about the 21st Century attendances..


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Ecological said:


> The first event held at the stadium was the FA Cup final on 28 April 1923 between Bolton Wanderers and West Ham United. This is known as the White Horse Final. Such was the eagerness of fans and casual observers to attend the final at the new national stadium that vast numbers of people crammed through the 104 turnstiles into the stadium, far exceeding its official 127,000 capacity. The crowds overflowed onto the pitch as there was no room on the terraces. *Estimates of the number of fans in attendance range from 240,000 to well over 300,000. It is estimated that another 60,000 were locked outside the gates. *


*

It's worth bearing in mind that press estimates of crowds sizes (anywhere, not just at football matches) are usually wildly inaccurate, and overstated. The more conservative estimates of under 150,000 are probably nearer the mark.*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Walbanger said:


> CharlieP's tally if for the 21st century only.


I see. Then it would be 66,308 at Olympic Stadium in Montreal on Sunday, November 23rd, 2008. The Calgary Stampeders beat the Montreal Alouettes 22-14 to win the Grey Cup. (I just noticed someone had posted it on the previous page.)


----------



## Ludanek (Apr 20, 2012)

50,105 - Czech Republic
Praha - Strahov, 04.09.1965, Sparta Praha - Slavia Praha 2:2, football

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL5Lur0uxtQ


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Two or three weeks ago, Saracens v Harlequins at Wembley attracted a world record crowd for a Rugby Union club match, with 83,761 there.


One report contrasted the game now with the start of the professional era in the 90s, when 5000 would have been a capacity crowd for the fixture.


It does have to be said that their typical crowds are nowhere near that figure. The league just arranges one or two fixtures a year at Wembley or Twickenham with the express intention of getting headline-grabbing crowds, as well as hopefully boosting the appeal of the game.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Before it goes by unnoticed: Last Saturday a total of *227'684* people attended various football and rugby matches in Greater London. The games were all kicked-off within 5 hours.


```
1230 Chelsea	2-0	Crystal Palace	40.525
1500 Tottenham	1-1	Sheff Utd	59.781
1500 Millwall	2-1	Charlton	17.109
1500 QPR	2-2	Middlesbrough	14.404
1500 Wimbledon	1-1	Doncaster	2.777
1500 Carshalton	1-4	Boston Utd	1.859
1730 England	1-2	Germany		77.768
```


```
1500 Harlequin	14-19	Worcester	13.461
```
This makes it the largest combined attendances within the same metropolitan area on the same day which got mentioned in this forum.


----------



## rebelheartous (Dec 28, 2008)

November 10th, 2019
OM 2-1 Lyon
*Stade Velodrome's record attendance
Spectators: 65 421*



Grizzly13 said:


>


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2019)

I've always wondered about Marseille, are those seats at the ends sold, but fans are just all standing so they bunch up further up the stand? Never could figure out why the first bunch of rows are always empty.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

5portsF4n said:


> I've always wondered about Marseille, are those seats at the ends sold, but fans are just all standing so they bunch up further up the stand? Never could figure out why the first bunch of rows are always empty.


At the end with the gold star you cannot clearly see the aisles running up the stand. You can along the side. Suggests that people are standing in the aisles rather than sitting in the seats at the front. Might be sit (or stand) where you like rather than reserved seating.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

flierfy said:


> Before it goes by unnoticed: Last Saturday a total of *227'684* people attended various football and rugby matches in Greater London. The games were all kicked-off within 5 hours.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Nice! Where did you hear or read this? Do we have a list of previous records?


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

RobH said:


> Nice! Where did you hear or read this? Do we have a list of previous records?


I don't think we have a list for that yet. And where did I hear this? Nowhere actually. I do look for attendance figures though and when something spectacular happens, as in this case, I share it with you.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

RobH said:


> Nice! Where did you hear or read this? Do we have a list of previous records?


I'm curious what LA's highest day is, I'm sure it was at least a few years ago as the football teams attendances have been down in recent years but both have stadiums that can hold over 90k. I think they could have easily had a day with well over 200,000 on a Saturday in September. That's when the seasons of both major college football teams and MLB baseball teams would overlap. I think MLS soccer also plays in that time of year.

average attendances
UCLA (50-70,000)
USC (60-75,000)
Dodgers (45-50,000)
Angels (35-40,000)
Galaxy (20,000)


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/20...os-angeles-dodgers-rams-galaxy-kings-clippers

This was along the same lines of thinking and was called the Sports Equinox: all the sports lined-up on the same day.

I doubt that they will reach as large of numbers as London since pro football is on Sunday and college on Saturday. That splits up, say, 280k over two days plus whatever the hockey, basketball, soccer and post-season baseball teams draw.


----------



## deebs (Jul 10, 2009)

flierfy said:


> I don't think we have a list for that yet. And where did I hear this? Nowhere actually. I do look for attendance figures though and when something spectacular happens, as in this case, I share it with you.


There was some chat about the highest attendances over a single round/weekend starting at about page 199 in the Average Attendances - All Football Codes thread earlier this year...


----------

